

Show HN: Open Source TV Show Airtime Guide - sallar
https://github.com/sallar/serialgraphy
I made an online TV Show Airtime tracking guide using CSS3 and AngularJS. It&#x27;s responsive and retina ready. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;serialgraphy.com
======
nonchalance
Next time, post the actual site
([http://serialgraphy.com/](http://serialgraphy.com/)) and add a link to the
repo on the site (such as a "source" link at the bottom or a "fork me on
github" badge on [http://nodejs.org/](http://nodejs.org/))

~~~
selfexperiments
Totally. I'm sure there's a healthy percentage of visitors who will not scroll
below the fold and see the description.

------
hoseiin
Good idea, Good design. Keep it up!

